

I made tea. - robg
http://www.telescopictext.com/

======
cschneid
I had the same idea for a dictionary, which I've been too lazy to execute on.
You define an initial term, and it comes up with a definition. Then you can
expand out from there, if you don't understand a word. Then you keep recursing
until you understand (or get bored).

For instance, what does "panache" mean?

"a grand or flamboyant manner; verve; style; flair: The actor who would play
Cyrano must have panache."

Then you'd click to expand out verve, and perhaps flamboyant. Until you
understand what's going on.

I see it as a nerdy kid tool. For the young ones who like reading, like
knowing words, but just don't have the vocab to really make a dictionary work
for them straight up.

